# Weight progress



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Hope this thread is ok.

Basically just wanted to keep a track of everything I'm doing and if anyone actually bothers to read and finds some useful advice for them to post for me 

So last year I hit my heaviest weight and realised just what I was doing to myself, looked down at the scales to see 17stone 8lbs :|

I started a diet at the end of November, it was incredibly hard passing Xmas and new year but I done it and by January I was weighing 103.8kg, huge improvement 

I used to box when I was younger and took it up again, I now box 3 times a week and hit the gym at least 3 times too

Targets :

January - under 100kg
February - under 15 stone (95.4)
March - 90
April -85

I expect weight to slow down because of building muscle from then but would love to be 82 (13 stone) by summer



Here's a little diary of weights since I started boxing in January And started a much stricter diet, bearing in mind these are fully clothed weights I've smashed my first two targets 

103.8 - 5th jan

101.1 - 15th jan 

100.2

99.3 26th

98.5 1st

97.9 8th

97.4 15th feb

96.3 19th

95.8 22nd


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Onto the training 

Monday - boxing
Tuesday - chest 
Wednesday - rest or back 
Thursday - boxing 
Friday - rest or back
Saturday - legs 
Sunday - boxing then arms

As far as the diet 

Breakfast - granola and Greek no fat yoghurt
Snack - healthy bar 
Lunch - chicken salad or chicken couscous
Snack - fruit
Dinner - meat and veg
Post workout - egg and salmon


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

good need to get back kickboxing myself trim up abit well alot what height are you width etc.
Lowest ive been is 15stone ish but start to look a bit skinny at that.
any dieting tips etc ive started to cut bread and inbetween snacking and only eating till im full last few week and already feel less bloated.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Get in there lad ! Doing well there mate


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

chrisc said:


> good need to get back kickboxing myself trim up abit well alot what height are you width etc.
> Lowest ive been is 15stone ish but start to look a bit skinny at that.
> any dieting tips etc ive started to cut bread and inbetween snacking and only eating till im full last few week and already feel less bloated.


What has surprised me has been weighing food

I eat 1/3 of the old portions but after 2 weeks I tried to eat a normal meal and it was far too much, I must have trained my stomach to not need as much or something haha

The first thing I done was cut 90% of carbs and saturated fats

Basically no white bread or white rice, no crisps, no chocolate etc and that helped give me the kick start last year. Though this new eating plan is hard to stick to, espcially when out with mates and they devour a burger and I have to sit and watch :lol:

Oh the other thing was no coffee, just 3 litres of water or if I want a hot drink then green tea. I feel so much more awake and fresh than I used to


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Bigoggy said:


> Get in there lad ! Doing well there mate


Thanks mate


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Because oft weight I have a slouched back, it's getting better as the weight drops. I'm actually 5, 11 but look shorter haha

I'm pretty wide though I have dropped inches from my chest and waist

I'll Pop them figures up soon too


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah thats where i struggle the nutrition bit could do with seeing some one at slimming world i think.
thanks look foward to the figures have you noticed a big drop in your waist size due to the weight loss


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Not to look at but I've had to make 3 new holes in my belt 

I wish I had the balls to take pictures and measurements at my biggest but I was too ashamed of myself to be honest 

The main area of loss is my face and neck. Literally lost inches from there

Then again be people who I haven't seen since October time do comment how much I've lost so it must be working slowly


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Weighed in today and down 0.7kg in 4 days. Happy happy


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I've lost weight this week outta me wallet.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

suspal said:


> I've lost weight this week outta me wallet.


That was too big in the first place too, just like me :lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> That was too big in the first place too, just like me :lol:


I wish and you can talk about yourself mr morris.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Forgot to keep this updated

Now at 92.9

Slowly getting there

Had a weigh in at the doctors last week, I'd lost 10kg since my last visit so was dead happy at that


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> What has surprised me has been weighing food
> 
> I eat 1/3 of the old portions but after 2 weeks I tried to eat a normal meal and it was far too much, I must have trained my stomach to not need as much or something haha
> 
> ...


Exactly this fella. Pretty much what I did. I'd say 80% is mainly down to diet and 20% gym maybe. It helped I had a gym 200 yds from my uni house in the final year but I achieved this:









The only Cardio I really did was spinning. Great fun once you get into it, and a bit of swimming, then fair amount if weights. I have slacked off a bit recently whilst rebuilding the mini but getting back into it now and am now easily back to where I was when I finished uni. The main thing is maintaining the diet. And remember it not a 'diet' thats an awful word, it truly is a lifestyle change, look at it that way and you'll carry on doing as well as you already are. At this rate nobody will recognise you at Waxstock :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I went away to a place I used to spend 90% of my time a couple years ago, I visited at the end of last year and then again at the weekend and people didn't recognise me

Strange what a bit of weight loss and a beard does :lol:

Well done though, you've lost loads buddy


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Haha thats good, I've had people double take but I am useless at growing a beard lol.
Cheers. Keep up the good work fella, its amazing how much more energy you will find you have.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I recommend a really good app called my fitness pal, check it out, it gives you all the info you need and keeps a track record of your diet, weight, calorie intake, healthy recipies and so much more. Well worth it. It's available for Apple Iphone users but I am not sure if it's available on Android.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

kartman said:


> Haha thats good, I've had people double take but I am useless at growing a beard lol.
> Cheers. Keep up the good work fella, its amazing how much more energy you will find you have.


Yeah I've got loads more and find it hard to tire out now but just gotta keep pushing

I've noticed a lot more definition and by measuring I've lost a fair few inches but my muscles are certainly improving

Oh and my neck is about half as big as it used to be :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I recommend a really good app called my fitness pal, check it out, it gives you all the info you need and keeps a track record of your diet, weight, calorie intake, healthy recipies and so much more. Well worth it. It's available for Apple Iphone users but I am not sure if it's available on Android.


Aye I had that before but it got a bit of a ball ache entering everything I eat

Now I'm on a set meal plan I know exactly what I'm on so just keep track of weight etc on there now


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Forgot to update this

Hit 90kg and seem to have got stuck there but my muscle growth is improving and I'm losing inches so obviously the weight of muscle is cancelling out the fat loss to the numbers on the scales ...

Here's me at waxstock last year compared to now, still need to lose the belly fat which is tough but the back fat loss I'm super happy with


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Keep up the good work dude 👍


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Cheers bro


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Superb work mate, keep it up 👍


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Great progress mate; you must be delighted.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Respect.....


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Cheers lads 



Tsubodai said:


> Great progress mate; you must be delighted.


I will be in another 2 stone time lol


----------

